# Gaggia classic - Help, I just cannot get a good strong espresso!



## gerryb (Dec 19, 2017)

...it's always too watery. If I put less water through its small and weak, if i put more water through to absorb more coffee its still watery.

Adjusting the amount of coffee seems to make no great difference. I've used Kenco Italia Dark Roast and Starbucks Espresso Dark ground finely.

Any suggestions before I get a Nespresso!?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

What basket are you using,, pressurised or unpressureised?

I'm assuming you're using pre ground coffee.

Are you weighing in the dose.

Tell me you are tamping


----------



## gerryb (Dec 19, 2017)

I assume pressurised. Here's a couple of pics of the basked components


----------



## gerryb (Dec 19, 2017)

I buy beans and grind to a fine powder using an electric grinder.

I measure in about 1 to 1.5 scoops, using the Gaggia supplied scoop.

Yes, I tamp!

Thanks for any further advice.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Where are the beans from and what are they.

Penny to a pound they are supermarket bought.

Ditch the scoop, you need scales to fix a dose appropriate to your basket. Scales to 0.1g resolutiom

What is your grinder. It's its a blade grinder Ditch it too.

Weight the dose, weight the epsresso out.

Read the stickies in tips for the home barista.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22879-Beginners-Reading-Weighing-Espresso-Brew-Ratios


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Ok.

That looks pressurised to me. To be sure hold it up to the light. Do you see light through just one hole?

If so that's pressurised.

I don't see the rubber widget in place in the bottom of the portafilter that needs to be used in conjunction with the pressurised basket.

Do you have the black grommet somewhere?

We'll get to the dosing / scoops / weighing when we've established whether you have the grommet


----------



## gerryb (Dec 19, 2017)

Yep, It has just the single hole in the base. The black grommet/widget is between the basket and the carrier in the pics, tho hard to see against the black background.

My grinder IS a blade model, so will consider ditching. I'll check out the tips and see if I can improve the output.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Grind it even finer.

Time how long to the second you grind it for.

Start with 30 seconds, maybe even 40 seconds of blade grinding for the 1,5 scoops.

If it's still too watery grind for longer.

I know blade grinders are considered shit but I started off with one and could get good consistant pours by timing how long I wazzed the beans for and weighed them.

Have you got any other baskets that came with the machine?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

gerryb said:


> I assume pressurised. Here's a couple of pics of the basked components.


That looks like the ESE pod basket?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MWJB said:


> That looks like the ESE pod basket?


It's the 14 gram (double) pressurised basket (have 2 of them in a draw!).

@gerryb, Are you using the dodgy black plastic thing to tamp or have you got a proper fitting 58mm tamper?

You should still be able to get an acceptable shot from the pressurised basket & blade grinder combo but as previously metioned you really want to be weighing your dose & the output too for repeatability. The Amir scales are a nice cheap set that pairs well with the classic.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

gerryb said:


> Yep, It has just the single hole in the base. The black grommet/widget is between the basket and the carrier in the pics, tho hard to see against the black background.
> 
> My grinder IS a blade model, so will consider ditching. I'll check out the tips and see if I can improve the output.


A blade grinder is not capable of making a decent espresso grind .

Until you get rid of this , then your coffee will be sub par .

What coffee are you using .


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

A blade grinder is capable of grinding fine enough for espresso.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> A blade grinder is capable of grinding fine enough for espresso.


Consistent enough grind , unlikely .....

You use one don't you


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I did use one successfully for ages.

With an unpressureised basket. Very tasty drinks.

But click on the red link in my signature to see my current setup


----------



## burmanm (Dec 14, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Consistent enough grind , unlikely .....


With pressurized basket.. it's not that serious. I would ditch both quickly. Otherwise the result might look like espresso, but it will never taste right.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I did use one successfully for ages.
> 
> With an unpressureised basket. Very tasty drinks.
> 
> But click on the red link in my signature to see my current setup


You are in a small minority then .


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Beans not machines.

All about the beans remember


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Beans not machines.
> 
> All about the beans remember


Man can't make decent espresso ,

1. are beans gash yes/no ( we dont know yet )

2. is grinder gash ... yes

3. is basic technique there ( scales , tamper etc )

There is a minimum you need to make half decent espresso , how does a blade grinder allow you to reasoanably change fines ness of grind and or achieve any kind of consistency .. Yes i had one at the start , it was about as useful as a brick .

Agree beans not machines , make simple , lovely brewed coffee with decent beans .


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

how does a blade grinder allow you to reasoanably change fines ness of grind and or achieve any kind of consistency ..

You weigh the beans and time to the second how long you you grind the beans for.

I could adjust the pour time by doing just that.

For me it's all about maximising the produce with the machines that are available to you at the time.

I doubt you've ever had a 15 / 32 / in 26 seconds from a blade grinder to make a comparison


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> how does a blade grinder allow you to reasoanably change fines ness of grind and or achieve any kind of consistency ..
> 
> You weigh the beans and time to the second how long you you grind the beans for.
> 
> ...


You have been lucky then if you have made acceptable coffee with a blade grinder. The blades slash and bruise the bean. You cannot grind to a powder consistency. Perhaps you are looking back through odd tinted specs!


----------

